# Top TC recommended jazz albums concept???



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Inspired by http://www.talkclassical.com/37569-tc-top-recommended-post.html i was thinking that we TC'ers have enough jazz fans here to do a voting round similar to what is going on with the post-1950's. I don't think that we ever did this for a non-classical topic but it would be cool.

Anyone up for this?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

If you get this going I'd be interested in the results - not knowledgeable enough to do any voting though.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The results might be interesting, but I have nowhere near enough knowledge to contribute. There'll probably be enough others though.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I would say that as long as this site remains Talk*Classical* these types of voting lists should be limited to *classical* music, such as we have now.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> I would say that as long as this site remains Talk*Classical* these types of voting lists should be limited to *classical* music, such as we have now.


If the poor folks who listen to non-classical music have been given the right to take part in their own discussions, albeit "in their own corner", what ghastly outcome could there be from making some harmless lists while they're here?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've listened to thousands of "jazz" records, but I wouldn't want to try to pick just a couple to recommend. In fact, when I started listening over 30 years ago, I didn't have any recommendations, I just started listening to stuff and buying CDs.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> If the poor folks who listen to non-classical music have been given the right to take part in their own discussions, albeit "in their own corner", what ghastly outcome could there be from making some harmless lists while they're here?


If those who listen to non-classical music are "poor folks" then I too join the poverty-stricken. The general premise of this site is to provide everyone - rich and "poor" - the opportunity to express their views and opinions. I did exactly that. I made no mention of any "ghastly outcome". Perhaps you can use your talents (including cheap sarcasm) to point our where I did. Perhaps you can also point out the "ghastly outcome" of my expressing my opinion.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd only be interested in a project like this if it it was focused on having us potentially discover overlooked gems or more unknown facets of the discography - for my interest something like a post-1980 or post 90s, or maybe a Free focused. Running through the self-recommending and widely familiar isn't going to serve the needs of the type of to some degree experienced jazz listeners who will contribute. Voting for Kind Of Blue is as unnecessary as voting for Beethoven's Fifth.

There also don't yet seem to be enough interested parties to obtain a meaningful result.

Finally, and sorry if this sounds personal, but I'm very suspicious of Albert starting and running this after reading all his "best is just a social construct" stuff on the post-50 thread (so why put "top" on the title here? why be advocating a cannon like this at all?), and his ignoring of the frustrations of other participants there.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> If those who listen to non-classical music are "poor folks" then I too join the poverty-stricken. The general premise of this site is to provide everyone - rich and "poor" - the opportunity to express their views and opinions. I did exactly that. I made no mention of any "ghastly outcome". Perhaps you can use your talents (including cheap sarcasm) to point our where I did. Perhaps you can also point out the "ghastly outcome" of my expressing my opinion.


But you just walked in here and literally announced that you did not agree with the existence of this thread. Why did you even bother to say that? And can you tell me any good reasons for not having such an exercise? Why use your right to an opinion to just randomly dissuade people from doing what they are doing, even when you have almost no good ways of justifying yourself?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> But you just walked in here and literally announced that you did not agree with the existence of this thread. Why did you even bother to say that? And can you tell me any good reasons for not having such an exercise? Why use your right to an opinion to just randomly dissuade people from doing what they are doing, even when you have almost no good ways of justifying yourself?


This thread was started to gather opinion on the proposal - I responded to that. My opinion does not in any way suggest that no one else is entitled to express his/her opinion. So your accusation that I "literally announced" that I do not agree with the existence of this thread is unfounded. Others are free to disagree with my opinion.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

shangoyal said:


> If the poor folks who listen to non-classical music have been given the right to take part in their own discussions, albeit "in their own corner", what ghastly outcome could there be from making some harmless lists while they're here?


There's middle ground in everything. While I'm fine with "Top 5" type of lists relating to non-classical music, Top 10 would be a bit ridiculous unless they are about classical only, given that this is a classical music forum after all.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> There's middle ground in everything. While I'm fine with "Top 5" type of lists relating to non-classical music, Top 10 would be a bit ridiculous unless they are about classical only, given that this is a classical music forum after all.


Judging by how many people have voted so far, there might not be enough participation to even get a list. So, maybe the problem solves itself.


----------

